# Disasters and The Correlation With Israel



## Lowjack (Oct 12, 2010)

http://www.gokoogle.com/newsdetail.php?id=124


----------



## apoint (Oct 12, 2010)

No doubt.


----------



## ronpasley (Oct 16, 2010)

Amen to that LJ


----------

